# Men of War bricht ein



## chrisbo (8. März 2010)

Wollte hier mal fragen, ob MoW-Spieler auch bei einigen Missionen gewaltige Verzögerungen haben.

Vielleicht hat jemand mal Lust sich die Mühe zu machen und mit Fraps zu messen.

Speziell die deutsche Kampagne Blazing Lands und dort die letzte Mission "Borgs Last Fight".
Wenn es da richtig haarig wird so ca. letzten 5-10 Minuten vor Ende, messe ich mit Fraps bei hohen Einstellungen (4x/16x, 1280x1024, alles max außer Bloom) teilweise nur 5-10 FPs Minimum.

Selbst bei niedrigen Einstellungen komme ich dann nur auf 10-15 FPS Minimum. Also kaum Unterschied.

Spiele hier mit X2 5400+, 8800GS, 2GB.

Hat jemand da keine Lags in der Mission? Und mit welchem Sys?

Danke für jede Antwort und Mühe mit Frapshttp://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif Es würde mich brennend interessieren. ich gehe nämlich davon aus, dass man mind. einen Athlon II X4 635 bräuchte.


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

Sowohl Prozessor als auch Graka sind ziemlich schwach. Die 8800Gs ist die abgespeckte/beschnittene Version der 8800ter, der leistungsverlust zu einer 8800gt ist enorm.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Prozessor liegt, da die Systemanforderungen ja noch bei nem Pentium 4 minimum liegen. Glaub der 5400+ hat 2x2,8ghz, welche eigentlich ausreichen würden.
Lass mal Programme wie Gpu-Z die auslastung während dem Spiel loggen, für die cpu-Last schau mal im taskmanager. Falls du Windos 7 hast, kanns sein, das die 2gb ram etwas wenig sind.


----------



## chrisbo (8. März 2010)

Hast du das Spiel? Kannst du es benchen?
Ansonsten brauchen wir auch nicht weiter diskutieren.

Will hier keine Grundsatzdebatte über Hardware etc. führen. sorry.

Sysstemanforderung auf Verpackungen sind so aussagekräftig wie die Adresse des Herstellers auf derselben.

Wenn es an der Grafikkarte liegen würde müßten ja bei 1024x768 und Details off zumindest mal spielbare FPS rauskommen. Sie liegen aber trotzdem noch bei 9 FPS.


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

Habs nicht, aber könnte ja mal die Demo laden, die wohl eine ähnliche Anforderung hat und dir von meinen Ergebnissen berichten. System von mir siehste in meinem Profil. 
Aber wenn es bei Einstellungsänderungen nicht zu einer Verbesserung kommt, würd ich mal in den Task-Manager nach Leistungshungrigen/Unerwünschten Prozessen schauen.


----------



## chrisbo (8. März 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Habs nicht, aber könnte ja mal die Demo laden, die wohl eine ähnliche Anforderung hat und dir von meinen Ergebnissen berichten. System von mir siehste in meinem Profil.
> Aber wenn es bei Einstellungsänderungen nicht zu einer Verbesserung kommt, würd ich mal in den Task-Manager nach Leistungshungrigen/Unerwünschten Prozessen schauen.




Danke dir, aber die Demomission ist relativ "zahm" und läuft bei mir auch sehr gut.

Es geht hier wirklich um Missionen die es in sich haben was Anzahl Einheiten und auch Effekte/Kampfgeschen betrifft. Deswegen wäre die o.g. Mission "Borgs Last Fight" schon sinnvoll.

Schade! Sehe gerade, dass du einen Quadcore besitzt. Damit wärst du, unter anderen, ein treffender Kandidat gewesen. Besser wäre noch ein Athlon II X4 gewesen, weil ich plane den zu kaufen.
Gruß


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

Muss sagen das die Demo gar nich mal so übel zieht.
1.Kern:100% immer
2.Kern: 40-50% schwankend
Rest bei 0-2%

Fps bei den Sequenzen auf 100, is wohl limit drin.
Fps beim Zocken schwankt so zw. 40-100 bei ner 1280x1024 auflösung.
Gpu Load bei 50%.


----------



## chrisbo (8. März 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Muss sagen das die Demo gar nich mal so übel zieht.
> 1.Kern:100% immer
> 2.Kern: 40-50% schwankend
> Rest bei 0-2%
> ...



Ja danke, die Demo läuft bei mir auch durchweg flüssig. Habe zwar nicht gemessen, aber nicht das Gefühl, dass es stockt.

Bei der besagten Mission habe ich min FPS von 5. hart an der Grenze der generellen Spielbarkeit.

Wie gesagt, falls du es dir doch noch anders überlegst und das Spiel kaufst, dann mess mal. Vielleicht sagt dir ja schon die Demo zu.


----------



## Tawwa (8. März 2010)

Endlich jemand, der mein Leid teilt.
Ich habe einen Q9550 auf 3,95 Ghz und 2 260 GTX auf 756/1512/1250 und bekomme bei der besagten Stelle, letzte Mission der Deutschen gerade einmal 15 FPS minimum.
Das kann doch nicht sein, dass mein System zu schwach für das Spiel ist?
Nur mal so als Anmerkung ich bekomme bei 3d Mark Vantage 24150 Punkte bei Performance Test und überhole dort ettliche Systeme mit gleich getakteten Quadcores und sogar 2 285er GTXn.
Also an meinem System kanns nicht liegen.
Achja, Grafikeinstellungen sind natürlich alle Maximum, aber das bringt eh nicht.
Selbst wenn ich alles Low einstelle ändern sich die FPS nicht. Das Game ist rein CPU limitiert.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man bei dem Game mehr FPS bekommt? Weil wie gesagt Grafikeinstellungen bringen nichts. Das einzige was etwas bringt ist die Auflösung von 1680*1050 auf 1280*1024 zu stellen, allerdings sieht das Game dann ******* aus, da das nicht die native Auflösung meines Monitors ist.

Gruß
Tawwa


----------



## kress (8. März 2010)

Nö, solch Spiele sind nicht so meins, und da ich grad eh sehr mit Rl beschäftigt bin und dafür kaum Zeit hab, werd ichs mir wohl nicht holen, sonst wird die Chefin sauer.


----------



## chrisbo (8. März 2010)

Tawwa schrieb:


> Endlich jemand, der mein Leid teilt.
> Ich habe einen Q9550 auf 3,95 Ghz und 2 260 GTX auf 756/1512/1250 und bekomme bei der besagten Stelle, letzte Mission der Deutschen gerade einmal 15 FPS minimum.
> Das kann doch nicht sein, dass mein System zu schwach für das Spiel ist?
> Nur mal so als Anmerkung ich bekomme bei 3d Mark Vantage 24150 Punkte bei Performance Test und überhole dort ettliche Systeme mit gleich getakteten Quadcores und sogar 2 285er GTXn.
> ...



Hallo tawwa,

danke dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.

Ich denke ab >15FPS in Strategiespielen kann man als flüssig bezeichnen, anders als z.B. bei Shootern wo schon 30fps langsam erscheinen können.
Also 4Ghz mit einem Intel Quad 9550 und dann nur 15FPS erinnert mich an Suprem Commander. Das zwang auch die schnellsten Quads in die Knie. Ich habe kürzlich einen bericht zu Supreme Commander gelesen. Das Spiel ist von 2007. Da kann man froh sein wenn man über 15fps kommt mit Core 2 Duo @3,2Ghz. und X1900XT.
Was hast du denn für durchschnittliche FPS?

Dein Sys würde ich mal zu den oberen 10% zählen.

hast du denn das Gefühl das es stockt? Wie gesagt, alles über 10/15 FPS ist wohl ok.

Ich zitiere mal aus Rezensionen zu MoW:


> Just played through this and the expansion "red tide" with Core-i7 Extreme 975, rampage extreme II mobo & 2 x Radeon 5970 on highest settings incl vsync on a 24" monitor @ 1920x1200, it is fluid all the way. Not a good test. So i Re-Ran through the big missions on same monitor (to give a more balanced review) and settings with a QX9770, rampage formula mobo and a single 4870X2 and was a complete breeze with no difference. Radeon 5850 or 5870 will cope no problems, i think equivalent nvidia cards will be flying too. I think a 9800GTX or 8800GTX or ultra nvidia card may be ok, Lower than 4870 radeons or nvidia cards may see frame rate drops in the heavy battlefield missions, they are big and full of activity. My friend reports that it also flies on a QX9550, maximus mobo and a single 4870.





> In terms of graphics, this game looks good, but takes too many system resources in my opinion. It can look better and still take the same resources it does. I am running an E8400 Dual Core, 6GB ddr2 ram and a GTX 260 216sp XFX eddition and get some lag with full bloom. Then again, the high bloom makes you sleepy.


Strategiespiele haben wohl ihre Eigenheiten, was die CPU-Limitierung angeht. Entweder sind die schon für zukünftige CPU's programmiert oder die Programmierer haben geschlampt. Man liest über Einbrüche bei verschiedenen Strategiespielen. Bei MoW sollte deine CPU, wie du hier liest, ausreichen. 



Also wenn ich das so lese, werde ich vom Kauf eines Athlon II X4 630 erst einmal Abstand nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Tawwa (8. März 2010)

Hi,

ja durchschnittlich habe ich denke so 50-60 fps (Vsync ist ja an). An V Sync liegt das nicht.
Nur mich stören diese FPS Einbrüche. Wie gesagt, diese eine Mission, da geht es bis auf 15 FPS runter. Und das ist für mich schon starkes Ruckeln.
Aber scheinbar ist das Game schlecht programmiert. Meine 2 Grakas sind für das Game auch absolut überflüssig, die fps mit und ohne SLI sind die selben.
Also irgendwas ist bei dem Game stark im argen.

Gruß
Tawwa


----------



## Tawwa (9. März 2010)

So nächster Bug, ich habe alle Mission durchgezoggt, allerdings bekomm ich die letzte Mission der Allierten nicht fertig.
Ich habe alle Deutschen vernichtet, aber die beiden Missionsziele, dass ich die Mörser zerstören soll und den deutschen Angriff abwehren soll bleiben bestehen.... Hat noch wer das Problem?
Was kann ich noch tun?

Gruß
Tawwa


----------



## chrisbo (9. März 2010)

Also ich habe mit meinem Sys auch noch bei "Scorching Sands" oder "Desert Stronghold" temporär ein paar leichte Verzögerungen, allerdings nicht so gravierend wie bei "Borgs Last Fight".

Bzgl. Mission nicht beenden können: Hast du den Patch installiert? Der behebt einige Bugs. Es gibt da aber verschiedene Versionen.

Für die online Version nimm diesen hier.
http://www.cenega.cz/patches/61_Men_of_War_CZ_1.11.3_patch.exe

Ich schulde dir ein Dankeschön dafür, dass deine Erfahrungen und anderer  mir den Kauf eines Athlon II X4 erspart haben.

Gruß


----------



## Tawwa (9. März 2010)

Hehe, kein Problem.

Ich habe Angst mit dem patchen, weil ich die Steam Verison habe, da ist es ja immer so eine Sache, was man darf und was nicht.
Will keinen VAC Ban bekommen

Gruß
Tawwa


----------



## chrisbo (13. Mai 2010)

So, mal einfach nur Bericht erstatten 

Habe jetzt meine alte AMD-Möhre gegen einen PDC E6500+P45 getauscht.

Er läuft mit 3,7Ghz und siehe da, ich habe bei den komplexen Missionen nur noch Einrüche bis auf ca. 15fps. Das ganze hat mich unterm Strich 40€ gekostet.

Der E6500 geht sehr gut. Besonders die Systemleistung hat sich nebenbei auch noch merklich verbessert.


----------

